# Quick real estate investment



## Bigo (May 22, 2013)

I have a question. As obvious for everyone real estate in dubai is picking up again and every week new developments being announced , banks are lending again and people are buying off plan. Was thinking with couple of my friends to invest in buying an apartment or two off plan wait on it for 6 months and sell with maybe 10%-15% on premium. The reason off plan because you can. Buy with 10% down payment only and the next payment usually at least after a year by then we will sell.we can secure around 300000 aed cash we either buy 3 units off plan each for 1 million or we buy a bigger property of around 3 million and sell after a while. Specially that off plan properties are much cheaper than already built. The question is , is it really feasible or we are dreaming ? From what I see the market is picking up really well. May be two or three rounds of those will be ok if in 2 years we turn the 300 to 350 this is good I assume.

Appreciate an advice from real estate brokers in the room, 

Just trying to find an extra source of income.

And if we can't do this what do you think a realistic investment will be.

Cheers


----------



## m1key (Jun 29, 2011)

Yep. Dubai is back. The chancers are back in town and I'm waiting to hear the pop...


----------



## Bigo (May 22, 2013)

This is the only thing stopping me the Pop because it seems real estate people didn't learn their lesson, they keep pushing increases over and over and eventually it will pop.


----------



## fcjb1970 (Apr 30, 2010)

Bigo said:


> This is the only thing stopping me the Pop because it seems real estate people didn't learn their lesson, they keep pushing increases over and over and eventually it will pop.


I am confused. Your first post is about finding a way to turn a quick buck buying off plan assuming prices will go up and you can turn the property around before you actually have to make good on the the loan (which it seems you could not really cover).

This would make you one of the, 'real estate people' who did not learn their lesson.


----------



## Canuck_Sens (Nov 16, 2010)

It is in my view unrealistic...prices going up ...rent cannot follow ...yields on rentals returns going down and the stage set for rate hikes are all a good recipe for failure in three years.

There are few places around the globe that will make your strategy work, but these are markets that are set for a boom.

If you got the cash there are better places.


----------



## Bigo (May 22, 2013)

fcjb1970 said:


> I am confused. Your first post is about finding a way to turn a quick buck buying off plan assuming prices will go up and you can turn the property around before you actually have to make good on the the loan (which it seems you could not really cover).
> 
> This would make you one of the, 'real estate people' who did not learn their lesson.


Yes. thats why iam asking if you can have a small benefit why not , sometimes you need to take a risk and at the same time you cant risk everything you have. Was asking couple of people who are experts in real estate today morning and they told me to stay a way from this because definetly things will pop again in much shorter time than before....so most likely iam not going to do so. it was a question out of the blue...was just thinking


----------



## vantage (May 10, 2012)

Bigo said:


> I have a question. As obvious for everyone real estate in dubai is picking up again and every week new developments being announced , banks are lending again and people are buying off plan. Was thinking with couple of my friends to invest in buying an apartment or two off plan wait on it for 6 months and sell with maybe 10%-15% on premium. The reason off plan because you can. Buy with 10% down payment only and the next payment usually at least after a year by then we will sell.we can secure around 300000 aed cash we either buy 3 units off plan each for 1 million or we buy a bigger property of around 3 million and sell after a while. Specially that off plan properties are much cheaper than already built. The question is , is it really feasible or we are dreaming ? From what I see the market is picking up really well. May be two or three rounds of those will be ok if in 2 years we turn the 300 to 350 this is good I assume.
> 
> Appreciate an advice from real estate brokers in the room,
> 
> ...


and become part of the problem - bang - he who holds the baby is left crying.
flippers are going to kill the golden goose (again)


----------



## GlennSimon (Jun 26, 2013)

There are more than $90 billion in private sector projects announced or planned for the Edmonton service area - many based in oil sands development. Almost $.50 cents of every dollar spent on these Edmonton based projects will be spent on procurements and people, nearly doubling our the metropolitan areas industrial base within 10 years.


----------



## saraswat (Apr 28, 2012)

GlennSimon said:


> There are more than $90 billion in private sector projects announced or planned for the Edmonton service area - many based in oil sands development. Almost $.50 cents of every dollar spent on these Edmonton based projects will be spent on procurements and people, nearly doubling our the metropolitan areas industrial base within 10 years.


^^^^This public service announcement is brought to you courtesy of the 'Council for advancement of the Edmonton economic region', the council is headquartered in Ludhiana, India. For more queries, as to how to blindly invest significant sums of money in an area of the world, you the investor lives 1000's of miles away from, and possibly has no experience / in-depth knowledge of, please contact the aforementioned Council. 

Seriously though, a bit off-topic, don't you think .....

p.s: credit to Indo on the red font color ....


----------



## m1key (Jun 29, 2011)

I always preferred indigo meself.


----------



## Roxtec Blue (Jan 14, 2013)

GlennSimon said:


> There are more than $90 billion in private sector projects announced or planned for the Edmonton service area - many based in oil sands development. Almost $.50 cents of every dollar spent on these Edmonton based projects will be spent on procurements and people, nearly doubling our the metropolitan areas industrial base within 10 years.


As someone who is heavily involved in oil sands projects beware. Currently most oil sands projects are being slowed or scaled down due to ROI.


----------



## Lolli Lindley (Jun 14, 2013)

Bigo said:


> This is the only thing stopping me the Pop because it seems real estate people didn't learn their lesson, they keep pushing increases over and over and eventually it will pop.


You are the problem. After having gone through the pains to look for a home I hope Karma will be there to pop you.


----------



## QOFE (Apr 28, 2013)

Lolli Lindley said:


> You are the problem. After having gone through the pains to look for a home I hope Karma will be there to pop you.


That was a bit harsh, wasn't it... 
It's pretty obvious that another bubble is forming and yes it will burst at some stage.


----------

